# Mandrill for Outgoing WHMCS Emails



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello,

We are starting to use Mandrill here at WebUp, we configured our company emails on Outlook and it works perfectly.

But on WHMCS we are having some issues implementing it:

WHMCS is confirming the emails being sent through SMTP, and we receive the test emails.

But those emails aren't being processed by Mandrill.

Can someone that uses Mandrill with WHMCS, give us a tip on how to solve this?

- Henrique


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Aug 16, 2014)

Is 587 opened in your firewall? Do you have the api key on an IP restriction?


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmmm, wierd I tried with the API key and it was giving an error.

Now I switched from my account password to a new API Key, and it works.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Aug 16, 2014)

Well that's good


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Aug 16, 2014)

Now it is time to see if Mandrill doesn't fail us, since I read online that with WHMCS sometimes Mandrill fails in delivering emails.

- Henrique


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Aug 16, 2014)

The only time we had an issue with sending it ended up being firewall related.


----------



## danielm (Aug 17, 2014)

We haven't seen any issues using Mandrill for WHMCS. I'm fairly sure we use an API key as the password.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Aug 17, 2014)

danielm said:


> We haven't seen any issues using Mandrill for WHMCS. I'm fairly sure we use an API key as the password.


I think they were having some issues with the API Keys 2 or 3 days ago, because they even stopped accepting new signups.

But until now everything is working perfectly.

- Henrique


----------



## CentralHosts (Aug 18, 2014)

Glad to see everything is working out for you now. We are considering moving our email to Office365 but Mandrill seems to be something we could use as well. Thanks


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Aug 20, 2014)

We are back with problems on Mandrill, which is weird because we checked all we could think it is the problem.

The error we have now is: "Email Sending Failed - *SMTP Error: Could not authenticate.*"

Any suggestions on how to fix this?

- Henrique


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Aug 20, 2014)

Perhaps contact their support to help you narrow down the issue. 

I have never had any technical issues with the service as its extremely stable and straight forward.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Aug 20, 2014)

If you are using the api key as the password, have port 587 opened and are not using IP restrictions on the api it should work. If you are using api IP restrictions make sure you are using the IP that sends email. For us it was our root IP not our dedicated IP

Edit: restart your firewall and see if it works. We had an issue with CSF once that caused this. After a reboot of the firewall the problem disappeared.


----------



## Serveo (Aug 21, 2014)

Maybe my question sounds strange, but why deliver using STMP > Mandrill? In this case you still deliver using STMP which they say have a lower uptime.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Serveo said:


> Maybe my question sounds strange, but why deliver using STMP > Mandrill? In this case you still deliver using STMP which they say have a lower uptime.


The main objective is to avoid emails ending in the spam/junk folder.

- Henrique


----------



## SkillerzWeb (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't got any issue with mandrill & whmcs.. All the emails are delivered successfully 

-Thanks-


----------



## layerbyte_ben (Oct 4, 2014)

I've been using Mandrill with WHMCS, as well as a bunch of other scripts and have had zero issues to far with delivering mail. At one point I did use Office 365 for the company email and tried using it to deliver the email from WHMCS but constantly had issues with WHMCS not being able to connect to the Office 365 SMTP server. Since switching to Mandrill for the outgoing email to ensure delivery to inbox's and not junk folders I have not had any issues.

A nice feature with Mandrill is being able to view the account reputation and delivery percentage of sent mail, helps make sure your emails get delivered.


----------



## Aaronlm (Jun 14, 2017)

Just had this authentication issue with WHMCS and Mandrill.
It turns out i had to log into my servers WHM panel, navigate to /security Center/SMTP Restrictions/ and simply disable it.

Sorry to revive this thread but i couldn't find anywhere that had the answer for me.


----------



## norival1992 (Jun 21, 2017)

Did you try sendgrid or mailjet? They are working better maildrill.

I am using mailjet, and it can will help you prevent spamming, because it requires address verification.


----------

